# Grizzly



## tresguey (Oct 1, 2011)

I am planning to purchase a grizzly G0690 table saw and a G0513X2 bandsaw soon. Do they have regular sales or discount coupons that I should wait on?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

tresguey said:


> I am planning to purchase a grizzly G0690 table saw and a G0513X2 bandsaw soon. Do they have regular sales or discount coupons that I should wait on?


I have not seen a discount coupon for Grizzly.

They do have President Sale Prices - but specific machines. One may be around summer and one around Xmas.

They have an outlet store on-line also have Warehouse Sales about twice a year. This is more of a scratch or dent event. Some good prices. The machines are clearly labeled with the defect or missing item. Get there early. I live about 2 hours from the Muncy warehouse. The Armish and Mennonites are all over many of these items.


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

I guess they have promotions this Feb . What are you planning to cut? Is 17" band saw enough for your projects?


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

I seem to remember a Sprint sale last year that extended into Summer. Don't remember when it began but could be in a couple months? Just missed the holiday sales.


----------



## tresguey (Oct 1, 2011)

I guess I can wait a about a month to see if something will come out...My wife hates when I spend this kind of money on a hobby...I will be doing a little resawing and cutting bowl blank for my lathe...I hope the 17" band saw will be ok...If I ever get my TIG welder sold my wire will be much happier with me on this new purchase.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Sorry, that was supposed to be "Spring" sale. Apparently I fumbled. :-/


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I bought my saw (1023RLW) in late December while it was on sale.


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

Shop Dad said:


> Sorry, that was supposed to be "Spring" sale. Apparently I fumbled. :-/


That's ok! Your forgiven!
But don't let it happen again :yes::smile:!
Best,
Marena and Vinny


----------



## tccoggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Dave Paine said:


> I have not seen a discount coupon for Grizzly.
> 
> They do have President Sale Prices - but specific machines. One may be around summer and one around Xmas.
> 
> They have an outlet store on-line also have Warehouse Sales about twice a year. This is more of a scratch or dent event. Some good prices. The machines are clearly labeled with the defect or missing item. Get there early. I live about 2 hours from the Muncy warehouse. The Armish and Mennonites are all over many of these items.


 
Kinda wondering why the Amish would be buying power tools.......


----------



## Crusader (Jan 14, 2013)

tccoggs said:


> Kinda wondering why the Amish would be buying power tools.......


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Get on the Grizzly mailing list. There is usually a spring or summer sale catalog. Some discounts but nothing spectacular. Also, there is usually a sale timed with the AWFS show. (Odd numbered years and lately held in Las Vegas.) There is usually a coupon code associated with one of the magazines. In 2011 the coupon was through WWJ and was either 10% or 15%. I made use of it.

Sometimes there is a coupon inside the protective cover of magazines (WWJ also) that is good for 10% or 15%. These coupons usually appear about April or May. Calendar and not necessarily the magazine issue.)

Finally when Grizzly introduces a new product, it is usually discounted. I'm not sure of the exact percentage of the discount. 

I did use the coupon on a 12" jointer planer combo with the intro price. Spiral head delivered in the garage for $2156.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Have you ordered from them before? They have in the past given a 15% discount off your entire order for first time customers. They did this for me on a large order last year. The discount code was on the first catalogue they ever sent me.


----------



## BKBuilds (Jan 12, 2013)

Tent sale is May 18th.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

tccoggs said:


> Kinda wondering why the Amish would be buying power tools.......


They have some strange rules. Cannot have power to the house, but can to a shop.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't know anything about promotional offers from Grizzly but if it were me I would get the G0691 table saw. It's only $100 more and the table extension is almost twice as long.


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

tresguey said:


> ...My wife hates when I spend this kind of money on a hobby...


does your wife hate it when you make beautiful things for the house ? 

my 2 cents -- tell her gently she has to take the bad with the good.


----------



## tresguey (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks all for your help. I will try and wait for a sale to pop up and get on their email and mailing list.

Never said I made beautiful things...LOL...As I am a beginner there is a lot of throwing pieces of wood in the scrap pile right now. But I will eventually get better at this.


----------

